# Eddie Stobart has died.......



## Alec Swan (31 March 2011)

.......and by all accounts at the age of 56.  Irony?  Perhaps,  when you consider that 56mph is the governed speed of all HGVs.

Alec.


----------



## skint1 (31 March 2011)

Irony indeed. RIP Eddie Stobart   may your lorries live on


----------



## pedilia (31 March 2011)

How sad, thats no age at all.....


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			.......and by all accounts at the age of 56.  Irony?  Perhaps,  when you consider that 56mph is the governed speed of all HGVs.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Which means white-van-man round here will make it to about 75. 

RIP Eddie - far too young


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 March 2011)

How very sad. RIP Eddie.


----------



## Seth (31 March 2011)

How sad. I'm finding it hard to articulate my feelings. I hope friends of Mrs Stobart have offered her a hard shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Seth (31 March 2011)

I regret these Stobart jokes, I take them all back. 

...And back a bit more. A bit more&#8230; that's it&#8230; couple more feet&#8230; stop! Woooah! Lovely job.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 April 2011)

Apparently its his son who died, not his father who is in his 80s.


----------



## Orangehorse (1 April 2011)

It is THE Eddie Stobard who died.  He left school at 15 and started work and took over from his father who had a farm and transport business with 8 lorries, so I have just heard on the radio.

Whatever he did, it was enough for him to be a household name. RIP


----------



## Aoibhin (1 April 2011)

No, Edward Stobart has died his father is Eddie Stobart although Edward was who took the family name & turned it into the haulage company we all reconise (& spot)


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 April 2011)

apologies OH i was lead to believe it was the son.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 April 2011)

oh for Gods sake-------


----------



## lazybee (1 April 2011)

Far too young.


He wasn't run over by a Norbert Dentressangle truck driven by Willi Betz was he


----------



## millhouse (1 April 2011)

Rest in peace Eddie - so young.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 April 2011)

You lot should`nt make inane jokes about a perfectly good bloke dying..remember it might be you next.One of our more stupid games when doing long drives to dog shows is trying to spot a Stobart man NOT wearing the regulation green shirt..saddos that we are. RIP Eddie.


----------



## livvyc_ria (1 April 2011)

Is Edward William's brother?

Or is Eddie the grandfather
Edward the father
William the son

William is the one running the show at the moment


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 April 2011)

Just had to laugh at some of these posts thats what you call deadpan humour.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 April 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Edward was his father, Eddie is dead, and HE was the one that started the haulage company. William has his mits in many pies including the haulage company, along with a chap called Andrew Tinkler who is getting into racing in a big way. Eddie hasnt had anything to do with the company for many years. Sorted!
		
Click to expand...

I remain confused .com!!


----------



## Old Bat (1 April 2011)

Ok, as I understand it Steady Eddie is the father who started the company. He is still alive. His two sons, Edward and William took it on and ran it, Edward sold out his share to William in the 80's and has been doing his own thing since. He is the one who has sadly died. RIP.


----------



## rema (1 April 2011)

Rest in peace driver. Condolences the Stobart family.


I could never say Norbet Destressangle so i have to call them Dingledangle.


----------



## Mrs B (1 April 2011)

rema said:



			Rest in peace driver. Condolences the Stobart family.


I could never say Norbet Destressangle so i have to call them Dingledangle.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard Norbert's company referred to as Nobby Dressingtable...


----------



## lazybee (2 April 2011)

They are making a film about the company. It looks good I've already seen the .......Trailer...... I think he was HGV positive anyway.


----------

